# Statistik->Geschätze Linux user weltweit. Link??

## Storm.Xapek.de

Mich würden die konkreten Zahlen interessieren wieviele menschen zurzeit linux bzw. gentoo benutzen.

Gibt es da statistiken oder schätzungen? oder kennt einer die ungefähre zahl?

----------

## schmutzfinger

http://counter.li.org/

----------

## slick

verschoben nach Diskussionsforum

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Quote:*   

> Glaubt keiner Statistik die ihr nicht selbst gefälscht habt!

 

----------

## manuels

super! 1A Nazi-Propaganda-Sprüche hier im Forum!

----------

## Lenz

Tjo, nur ist da halt was Wahres dran.

----------

## nic0000

 *manuels wrote:*   

> super! 1A Nazi-Propaganda-Sprüche hier im Forum!

 

Das war so viel ich weiß Churchill der das gesagt hat. Unterlass doch bitte in der Zukunft solche unqualifizierten Kommentare wenn du zum Thema nichts zu sagen hast.

----------

## Lenz

Wikipedia sagt dazu: „Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selber gefälscht hast.“ Von der deutschen Propaganda (Joseph Goebbels) während des Zweiten Weltkriegs erfunden und von dieser Winston Churchill zugeschrieben.

Trotzdem sehe ich bei dem Zitat nichts Problematisches.

P.S.: „There are three kinds of lies: Lies, Damned Lies and Statistics.“ --Leonard Henry Courtney

----------

## misterjack

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

>  *manuels wrote:*   super! 1A Nazi-Propaganda-Sprüche hier im Forum! 
> 
> Unterlass doch bitte in der Zukunft solche unqualifizierten Kommentare wenn du zum Thema nichts zu sagen hast.

 

full ack. ist doch wurscht, wer das gesagt hat, mit propaganda hat das geniale zitat nix zu tun

----------

